# 10 Best Google Documentaries



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 14, 2007)

Got this from the Joe Rogan forum. Looks like a pretty kickass list, gonna check'em out myself here in a bit.

Might even sticky it, see how the responses go.



1. Dangerous Knowledge

In this one-off documentary, David Malone looks at four brilliant mathematicians - Georg Cantor, Ludwig Boltzmann, Kurt Gödel and Alan Turing - whose genius has profoundly affected us, but which tragically drove them insane and eventually led to them all committing suicide.


2. Dogfighting Undercover

BBC-Dogfighting Undercover-August 30, 2007 Investigation into the secret and dangerous world of international dogfighting. For a year and a half, a BBC undercover team operated alongside dogfighting gangs in the UK and Europe, capturing on camera the savagery of organised fights. The film also reveals how American pitbull terriers - a banned breed created to be the ultimate canine gladiator - have been sold by the gangs into inner city Britain.


3. Secret Space

'A masterful documentary it cracks on at a tremendous pace. A subject that at first seems too ridiculous to contemplate leaves you nodding in agreement ... I always thought there was something suspicious about NASA's attitude to UFOs. Now I know why.' - Jason Cooney, K-Drive Radio, Los Angeles.


4. The History Of Freemasonry Of US

Very interesting documentary about freemasonry in US from the very first days of independence. Produced by the History Channel.


5. The Iceman - Confessions Of A Mafia Hitman

Up Close and Personal with a Killer. When I was finally admitted into the bowels of Trenton State Prison in New Jerseys capital to interview multiple murderer Richard Kuklinski, a.k.a. the Iceman, it wasnt at all what I had expected. My assumption was that it would be like the movies. Wed be separated by a shatter-proof glass barrier. Wed communicate through telephone handsets. There would be guards all around watching our every move. But I couldnt have been more wrong. Clarice Starling had more protection when she visited Dr. Hannibal the Cannibal Lector in The Silence of the Lambs. At least she had bars.


6. Zeitgeist The Movie

Most of you know this one and seen it, but for those who might not.


7. The Half-Ton Man Documentary

Patrick Deuel is the world's heaviest man - almost 1100 pounds. This documentary opens with paramedics removing a wall of his house in Valentine, Nebraska and transporting him six hours to a hospital where he spent months trying to lose weight to qualify for a gastric bypass operation.


8. Conspiracy Of Silence - Pedophile Ring In Washington DC

This was the biggest scandal in the history of the U.S.A history. The story received some newspaper coverage but there was a TV News Media blackout on the subject. For this reason, most Americans have never heard of it. Former republican Senator John Decamp was involved in the production a documentary called "Conspiracy of Silence" it was to air May 3, 1994 on the Discovery Channel. This documentary exposed a network of religious leaders and Washington politicians who flew children to Washington D.C. for sex orgies. At the last minute before airing, unknown congressmen threatened the TV Cable industry with restrictive legislation if this documentary was aired. Almost immediately, the rights to the documentary were purchased by unknown persons who had ordered all copies destroyed. A copy of this videotape was furnished anonymously to former Nebraska state senator and attorney John De Camp who made it available to retired F.B.I. chief, Ted L. Gunderson.


9. Why We Bang Documentary

The film, "Why We Bang," produced and directed by Orlando Myrics and Clifford Jordan for Ghetto Logik Entertainment is an independent film that documents the historical background of LA's Bloods and Crips gangs, then transitions into several interviews of current and former members of the Bloods and Crips of Los Angeles.


10. Big Sugar

Big Sugar explores the dark history and modern power of the world's reigning sugar cartels. Using dramatic reenactments, it reveals how sugar was at the heart of slavery in the West Indies in the 18th century, while showing how present-day consumers are slaves to a sugar-based diet. Going undercover, Big Sugar witnesses the appalling working conditions on plantations in the Dominican Republic, where Haitian cane cutters live like slaves. Workers who live on Central Romano, a Fanjul-owned plantation, go hungry while working 12-hour days to earn $2 (US).
kasun is offline Report Post


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 14, 2007)

I nominate jesus camp.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 14, 2007)

I never seen even half of those


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 14, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I nominate jesus camp.



Is that to be found on Google/Whatever now?


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 14, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Is that to be found on Google/Whatever now?



[googlevid][/googlevid]


```
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5249911130864255023&q=jesus+camp&total=1919&start=10&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=4
```

Cant really get the links to work, but try to see this, It's honestly the most scariest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 14, 2007)

Excellent. Thanks for the link, dude.


----------

